
Show HN: Portway – A developer-friendly, collaborative notes app - jcontonio
https://getportway.com/
======
jcontonio
Hi folks, I’m Jay, one of the creators of Portway.

Sometimes we need a place to record things for internal use and share with
some or all of our team members. Other times we need to write copy for apps,
websites, and other published materials. And then there’s also plenty of times
I just want to jot down some notes from a meeting for my own use. We thought,
what if we could do that all in one place?

That’s why we built Portway. You don’t have to fill out a bunch of forms to
start writing something, you enter a title and start writing. Then you can
invite your teammates to collaborate with you, and if you want to publish your
content outside Portway you can integrate with the API. Markdown provides a
great solution for defining some basic structure around your content (this is
a header, this is a quote, etc.), but the API leaves the display side up to
you. Convert it to html, parse out a table of contents (see docs.portway.app
for an example) and have at it.

So there it is, Portway! A developer-friendly, collaborative notes app. We’d
love some feedback!

------
jkestner
I’m a beta tester. I think “notes app” is selling this short. One, you can
structure your data into fields as you go. Two, I didn’t get the power of the
API combined with this structure until I read
[https://docs.portway.app/guides/build-a-twitter-
logger](https://docs.portway.app/guides/build-a-twitter-logger) It’s more like
a database with a really nice UI, maybe AirTable where the metaphor is notes?

